# Help building bait tank



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

After a month, finally got the used pontoon up and running, now time to add in the bait tank. Found some 30 gallon tanks at several places, now I just need to figure out how to setup/configure and have a few questions.

Bait will be mostly freshwater shad, bluegill or minnows. Will take it down to the coast a few times a year so bull minnows and menhaden will also be on the menu.

I have a small bilge pump that has never been used that I could use to fill it up. My questions are:

1) Do I need freshwater coming in at all times or just use a recirculation pump and filter system once it is filled?

2) If this is just a recirculation pump, do I just put the filter inline (water in) to the pump then water back out into the tank at the top?

3) what is the proper ratio of salt to use versus gallons of water?

4) in the filter, what is the best filter material to use?

I probably will not go the oxygen injection route right now (just cannot afford it) so looking for low budget ways that will work until I can do one better next year.

Any advice, tips, illustrations would be great! Just glad to be back on the water.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Use your bilge as a fresh water filler only to tank bottom. You dont need water circulation within the tank, that will tire the bait quicker. Use a air pump and stone to pump for continuous oxigination to the tank bottom. Bait will last forever like that. Also if possible put a wier ball valve toward the top of tank and pipe out that way you can flush tank with fresh water using bilge and the older water will just push up and flow out top valve. I have built and sold bait tanks for years. This method I describe is the most budget minded way to keep bait alive for days and days as long as you have a good battery.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks. do you just mount a seperate filter in there to get all the ammonia and shad scales out?


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

You dont need a seperate pump/filter in the tank. The fresh water inflow to the bottomandthe weir valve outlet at the top is the way to clean the water in your tank. I tried the filter thing for awhile and hated it. I found if you simple introduce new water into the bottom of the tank and pipe out your old water out of the top of the tank you will literally be able to keep bait alive for a week, I promise. As said before, make sure to get a duel diaphram air 12 volt air pump and put a single air stone in the bottom. Oxygen infusion is the most important thing in a bait well. Water circulation doesnt mean anythign without oxygen. Depending on the amound of bait in your tank, as long as you are puming oxygen in you dont have to do a water change but every 6-12 hours or so. Remember this as well, only the top 6-12 inches of a water column hold oxygen. That is why you want to introduce the new water and air to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

good deal, thanks.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Read all of this website and you will learn a LOT about bait tanks and keeping bait alive.



Bullminnows are hardy,but Menhaden are not they need a fresh supply of water.



http://www.kodiakmarine.com/tech.html


----------

